# Many pictures of birds having fun!!



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

And my dog "Odin" hope you like the pictures..



































































































































































Greetings Petra.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! Looks like you got some young ones there....


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Your birds are really pretty!


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Gorgeous! Looks like you got some young ones there....


Hahaha dit you notice? 
I have 7 young ones flying now and 4 still in the blocks.

And some having eggs again but it will be the last round this year 
Greetings Petra.

Thanks Lulu


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre gorgeous and look like theyre really having fun!

odin is cute too!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautifull flock!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh wow such beautiful tiels you have


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I love Odin! I have soft spot for Shepherds...I have a beagle/shepherd mix named Henry


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Love Your Birds And Odin I Love German Sheps Thats My Next Dog!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Odin looks identical to my brother's little girl Abby! Such lovely photos of the birds too


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

beautiful tiels and love the doggie


----------

